# Low temp in new  masterbuilt smoker



## petpoor

Last month I got a Masterbuilt smoker after looking long and hard at many others. I finally got around to use it today and could not get the temp above 275 wide open with ambient air temps in the low 80's. This troubles me since I smoke alot in the fall/winter months, my other smoker is a BBQ grillware and it will hold 400 if I wanted even when it is in the 40's. Is there anyway they could have assembled something wrong causing this problem ??? I would hate to know that I have a new smoker that I am going to have to mod i.e. new burner and or regulator assembly to get the temps up. The reason I found this out today is this smoker I am pretty much reserving for poultry which from what I have learned does not really benefit from the low and slow plus I got a late start on dinner so tried to hurry it at the end
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Any help or ideas is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## dale5351

275 is the design limit on the MasterBuilt Electric -- which is what I suppose you are talking about.  It is designed to be low and slow.

If you want to crisp up your chicken -- you could finish them on the grill.


----------



## eman

Be very careful if you do mods to up the heat on your mes. The unit is designed not to exceed 275 deg. If you kick it up you could cause problems w/ the components of this smoker.

 the interior walls could warp and wiring could be compromized.

 Not saying this will happen . But there is no telling how high a temp they maxed out the cabinet during testing. probably not much over 275


----------



## petpoor

This is a masterbuilt propane smoker not the MES, surely this one should be able to achieve more than what I was able to achieve  yesterday.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## tank

How did you measure your temp?  The gauge that came with the unit or using a wired probe?  This could be your problem.  The gauge that usually comes with these things are junk.


----------



## mbtechguy

Hi Tom,

     What unit did you purchase?  All of our propane smokers will achieve 400F+, especially with the ambient temperature you described. I would first check the connection between the valve and burner venturi, then verify using a seperate heat indicator.  Check this, and let me know the results.  Regardless of the issue, we will correct.  Tks.

Darryl


----------



## petpoor

Darryl,

It is a vertical propane smoker model #20050106, what should I look for in the connection between the valve and venturi burner ????? This unit had been assembled at the store and to my eyes it looks ok but I am not sure how far into the burner the pipe should actually go. The brass end of the hose only goes to the second set of holes from the end on the burner pipe. My first thoughts were that the temp gauge on the unit was bad but triple checked it with my digital probe and the wife's oven thermometer and all read within a few degrees of the other with the highest reading barely over 275.

Tom


----------



## mbtechguy

Hi Tom,

   Your connection sounds correct based on your explanation.  I've got one assembled out back, and will test it today.  I'll give you an update asap. Tks.


----------



## mbtechguy

Hi Tom,

    I went out, and fired up that 106 Smoker, and on high for 20 minutes, it reached 396F.  I placed the unit in the shade before testing, to get a more accurate reading, as I'm sure in would have been higher in the direct sun.  The stock heat indicator was lagging behind, as hopefully you will see if I get the picture uploaded.  The unit is rated at 15,400 BTU's, and that is all based on valve/orifice size which remain consistant, and are checked 100% at the factory.  So now I'm a little confused.  Assuming you are getting the proper amount of gas to the burner, the first assumption would be that you are losing heat somewhere, and other than the air damper, it could only be at the door. (Please check for any unreasonanable amount of gap at the door).  This unit is not insulated, but during our cooking test's we have always had the control knob at, or a little above the "low" setting to maintain 200-220F (Normal smoking temperatures).  This would be something you could check next time you smoke.  The only other thing, is that there could be some debris, etc. in the valve orifice.  I realize your concern is with smoking in the wintertime, and we will have to wait until it gets colder to verify.  Continue to get more familiar with the unit, and advise if you have any additional problems.  I know there is a 90 warranty, but if you do have problems in the winter, or will need a new hose/valve regulator assembly, I will certainly take care of that, no worries.  Please provide any feedback you may have.  Thanks.

PS- I dont have permission to add a picture evidently.

Darryl


----------



## petpoor

Darryl,

 I am smoking for the family this weekend so will need to use both smokers which will give me a chance to use it again. Just by looking at it I do not notice any huge gaps in the door but will check around it while smoking with it and see what I find. I certainly appreciate your help and it is good to know that I am not stuck if I can not get it working properly, nowadays that is rare and says alot about your company
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Thanks for your time and I will let you know how it works.

Tom


----------



## rmattson2

Having the same issues here with our new Masterbuilt propane smoker.....had it on high setting for several hours and cant get temp above 200 degrees....we live in NH and the ambient air temp was in the 40's......smoker was a preassembled floor model so I have no manuals to refer to for operation procedure...any info would be appreciated


----------



## thomasa

Tom, what did you learn about the low temps in your smoker?  Tech man said 400 and you were getting 275.....what was the problem.  I'm have the same trouble.


----------



## petpoor

Sorry I have not posted a followup things have been busy and I actually forgot about this post
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I tried using it a couple weeks ago, weather was about as crappy as it comes.... around the freezing mark and snowing. I had the smoker under the covered deck and built a windbreak around it with some plywood. With the control valve wide open the best it got was about 215-225 was able to smoke the chickens on it but gas consumption was way more than it should have been at least in my eyes anyway. I got volunteered by the wife to smoke a couple turkey breasts for my neighbors Super Bowl party next weekend and will most likely use my other smoker for that. I like this smoker but guess I will have to only use it when the weather is at least in the 60's and up. I checked the door for massive air leaks and it does not appear that is has any gaping holes or anything like that, had to run with the damper almost closed also to even get the temps that I did so did not use as much smoke as I normally like to use out of fear that it was not getting proper airflow through the smoker and would ruin my chickens.

Tom


----------



## thomasa

Thanks for the reply.  Sounds like the low temps are our cross to bear(hope this is the worst thing we ever have to deal with).  I'm like you, I can't get no satisfaction as far as hot goes.  May think about a new smoker although this one isn't very old at all.  Any suggestions as which others to look at?  Guess I shouldn't say that on this site.  Our weather generally isn't too extreme here in coastal North Carolina but I still have the problem.  My smoker has never seen that 400 degree mark.  Again., thanks for replying.  Regards.


----------



## otis857

Tom,

  Which Masterbuilt model do you have? I got the XL gas smoker and it will pull high temps, keeping it below 225 is more of a problem for me. I haven't tried to top it out, but I get it up to 350 pretty easy. I did insulate mine which helps on the cold days, but wind appears to be a bigger problem than low temps (ck the XL mods thread). Since you dont have the instructions and your unit was preassembled, try loosening the screws on the bottom of the box that holds the burner in. The holes are slotted for venturi adjustment. If you loosen them up enough to move the burner, you can fire it up and slide it to adjust the flame. This may solve the problem.


----------



## jakethessnake

There is something definitely wrong with some of these smokers if they aren't hitting 225 at around the 50% mark. I've had mine going multiple times around 10 degrees with a 10-15mph wind and no wind block. It's also maxed out my Maverick at 350+ on similar days. Dont give up on the Masterbuilt just yet, it has to be an easy fix with the propane hose, regulator, or burner.


----------



## petpoor

Oh I have not given up yet, there are lots of things that I really do like about this smoker. I just need to tweak on it somehow to get the temps up.

Tom


----------



## jborvrnut

I am having the same temp. problems but I am wondering if my problem revolves around the gaps around the door and if so how can that be fixed. This was a gift this past Christmas and it has been used 2 times. The meat comes out good but I can not get the temp. above 280 - 300 with the valve wide open. I live in Southern California and don't have the issues with the cold weather. Any suggestions about the gap around the door would be appreciated.


----------



## dbarnett66

My master built XL hits 250 with the valve halfway between low and medium. It sounds lke you might have a regulator or burner issue. Like some others I can get this thing over 350 wide open. I would call customer service as soon as possible. One other thing you might try is that the newer valves on the bulk cylinders can be a little flakey. Try turning the knob all the way off (hard), and then quickly turn all the way open (hard). Repeat this a couple of times with the smoker valve open and closed. A good friend of mine showed me this technique on one of his sticky bottles. Worked like a champ for him, so it may not be related to the smoker itself. Just a thought...


----------



## SmokinAl

Daryl the Masterbuilt guy is on this forum & I'm sure will be able to resolve your problem. If not I would contact Masterbuilt customer service, they have always been very helpful in the past.


----------



## otis857

Jbvorvrnut, I found some felt tape on ebay that worked great with mine. Its cheap and seals it up well. Look in the Masterbuilt XL mods thread and you'll find the link I posted for the felt tape. It was around 5 bucks if I remember right. Some use stove gasket, but this is as cheap a fix as you can get for the door leaks. But door leaks wont cause that much of a temp problem. IMHO, you likely have other issues, like the sticking regulator valve or a stuck float valve inside the LP bottle.


----------



## jborvrnut

OK, so I did another set of ribs this past weekend and was having the same problem with the heat until I tried yet another propane tank ( I had already switched 2 times) and to my amazement apparently the fourth times a charm. And I'm just starting to realize that smokers all have different  "personalities", that they all cook and react differently to weather, etc. Thanks for the suggestions. The meat came out great and I ended up doing a shoulder roast this past Monday. Thanks again.


----------



## eman

Just a thought and maybe Darryl can confirm or debunk.

 i have a MB oiless fryer that operates on propane.

If you do not follow the lighting procedure exactly there is a built in safety device that cuts the propane flow down to less than half.

 You have to make sure that the knob on the unit is in the off posistion then hook up the tank.

 Turn the tank to full on, then the regulator to full on then open the knob on the unit to the desired position.

 If any of these steps are not followed in the right order the safety device kicks in and the unit will only partially heat.

 I bet the MES has the same safety device built in?


----------



## hobbes58

Hi, new member, and obviously late to this thread.  I just bought the 20050106 gas model, put it together, and gave it a dry run (without meat) last night.  I'm having the opposite problem.  At the lowest setting (which emits an annoying, high-pitched squeal), I'm still getting close to 300 degrees, with an ambient temp of about 80 outside.  I'm also at 5000 feet elevation.  Do I need to replace something with a high-altitude part?  Is there any relation between high heat and altitude?  Thanks.


----------



## ercgold13

Looks like I am about a month late to this thread but experienced the same problem as hobess 58. I used my smoker for the first time today and even with the setting on low I couldnt keep the temeprature below 300.  Ribs turned out ok but being a newbie to the whole smoking meat game(my first time ever) would feel more comfortable if I could maintain heat in the recomended 200-225 range. 

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## 6inwinder

I have run into the same problem!  Just bought a MB 30 gas and CANNOT get temp over 250.  I specifically bought the gas for the higher temp.  Dissapointed at best......any ideas to get the temp up?


----------



## iceracer

Guys I have the answer for your problem.  I have the same Master built propane smoker.  The problem is in the operation of the gas valve.  You must make sure the valve on the smoker is in the off position before you open the propane tank valve.  The regulator has a safety mechanism to only allow a small flow if the tank valve is opened and the valve on the smoker is open before the tank valve.  Just make sure the control valve on the smoker is off before you open the tank valve and you will find your problem is gone.


----------



## 6inwinder

Worked like a champ!!  That did it....thanks!


----------



## lostleader

hobbes58 said:


> Hi, new member, and obviously late to this thread.  I just bought the 20050106 gas model, put it together, and gave it a dry run (without meat) last night.  I'm having the opposite problem.  *At the lowest setting (which emits an annoying, high-pitched squeal)*, I'm still getting close to 300 degrees, with an ambient temp of about 80 outside.  I'm also at 5000 feet elevation.  Do I need to replace something with a high-altitude part?  Is there any relation between high heat and altitude?  Thanks.


----------



## garrapy2

my masterbuilt smoker is running 325 degrees on low have sent email to company will go buy a new reg. today hope for the best


----------



## ridinghog

I also am having the opposite problem. I have the Masterbuilt 30" propane. During the seasoning process I couldn't get it under 400 degrees without water in the pan, Later after it cooled I tried it again with water in the pan and used a over thermo inside to verify the temp and at the lowest setting on the valve its at 375.  Way to hot for low and slow.... Any suggestions?


----------



## yummyinmytummy

Hello all, 

I'm new to the forum and joined after I was having problems with my brand new masterbuilt 44 Xl glass window propane smoker (model 20050614). Initially I tried maxing the temp for curing/seasoning and had no problem hitting 300-350 F in 30 minutes. I then went to smoke spare ribs the next day and couldn't drop under 250-260 (granted it held steady like a champ under the scrutiny of my frustrated stare). I turned the unit over as during assembly and vent to adjust the Venturi valves thinking my flame might be off. Reset and made even more incorrect flame. So I went back to the original settings. I realized the control panel valve wasn't adjusting the flame intensity much (noticeable but always too intense).  I've contacted masterbuilt customer service and they've already said I need a new valve. I'm guessing this one is just flooding the unit with too much gas. That being said several needle valves are offered on Amazon. That will be my next go to. Hopefully they'll deliver out here to Japan where I'm stationed via amazonprime (there's restrictions on these types of items occasionally).


----------



## dogman60

Not sure this is the correct place to post this but every time i want a slow colder smoke with a MES 30 i have no issues when i start at 130 getting a rolling smoke out of this unit . I restored this smoker from the boneyard
And MES cust. Service replaced the panel at no charge due to the "upgraded" board. The only thing i did probably that others do not is making sure all the connections are not corrupted by heat and smoke . The wiring is cheap and the bayonet connections need replacing with marine grade heat shrink butt connectors .Again this is a older unit and in rough shape before restoration .
Every connection needs a bit of dialectric grease and the female plugs
Tightened with a pair of dykes to secure connection ...the bottom control 
Panel gets smoke past the flat rubber gasket just look at the red orange colored residue on the inside of the
Black rubber gasket .  This is just my experience with the older mes 30 ...
Also when smoking at lower temps i use the bradley pucks ... they fit nicely in the wood box and burn clean .


----------



## joesargent

Did you get situation resolved?  I have purchased the same unit and having the same problem where the burners adjust very little between high and low.  This is causing my lowest setting with 2 burners to be well above 240 most of the time.  With one burner I cannot get above 215.  So, there are temps I cannot even cook at.  Masterbuilt has reviewed my emails and videos and their engineers have said it is operating as designed.  Obviously, I do not think they are correct.  Your issue sounds exactly like mine.  They did send me a new control panel with knobs and regulator and this did not resolve the problem.


----------



## r2 builders

IMG_20170122_073016.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Jan 22, 2017





I have the MB 30" single burner propane smoker.
I was having trouble maintaing temps around 225 degrees.
I put the issue out to the forum and got back the suggestion to use a regulator (see pic)
I am working with it right now and it looks like it is working I am holding temps at 230 degrees and slightly less.
One issue you will have using the regulator is blow out.
The lower your flame is the more likely it will blow out when the wind blows into your smoker from below.
I fabricated skirts out of cement board to put around the bottom to block the wind and that is working (see pic)
The other thing I did today was to temperature map the smoke chamber.
I put one probe in the top of the chamber at the highest rack setting and one at the bottom of the chamber at the lowest rack position.
I have about a 30 degree swing in the temp from top to bottom with lower temps in the top portion.
That is where I can hold temps to around 230 degrees while at the bottom of the chamber I am running around 260 degrees. 

I hope this helps somewhat. 

r2













IMG_20170122_071704.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Jan 22, 2017


----------

